# 3/8ths Thru Hole Saw Arbor



## Monk (Oct 20, 2014)

I needed a 3/8ths saw arbor for a Turner's Cube project I'm working on. It was going to take longer to ship than I wanted to wait, so I made one. I turned down a length of 1/2 inch hex 304 stainless until I lost the flats (about 90 thousandths) but left a collar to butt the blade against. Then I drilled it for the 5X.80 screw, and cut off the end for the cap. Next, I drilled the end for the cap to slide into, turned down the cap to 3/8ths, and countersunk it.






Then I knurled the bottom of the shaft and turned it to 7/16ths. It turned out OK, I think, and works.

View attachment 86163



I'll post on the "Miller's Cube" when I get the undercuts done.

Monk


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 21, 2014)

Nice work Monk.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Monk (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks, Billy. It seems that most of my recent projects have been tools to make other tools....


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 22, 2014)

Monk said:


> Thanks, Billy. It seems that most of my recent projects have been tools to make other tools....




those are the best kinds of projects!!!!!!

BTW, Nice Work, it came out beautiful!


----------

